# Handmade Kindle Kozy



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Thought I'd share my first attempt at knitting and felting a Kindle Kozy. I have a 3 year old and I often have crumbs in my bag that I don't want to get in my Kindle. So, I made something to put the Kindle in (with it's cover on) when I take it with me. I wanted it to be lengthwise so that I could open it and recharge while it's in the Kozy, but the felting didn't work out that way. It was also a bit too big, so I had to trim down the flap a bit. All in all, I love the colors, and it's very functional. After I get my Tego skin I'm going to knit another one in matching colors and modify the pattern so it is lengthwise and a little tighter fitting.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Hmmm, not sure why the pictues aren't showing up... i'll try again.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is absolutely stunning!!  I'm a knitter and know great work when I see it.... and this is terrific!!  Kudos to you!!!!  You need to go into business.... but having a 3 yr old might affect that.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Very pretty Panjo!


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

What yarn did you use?  

and, are you a Raveller? (I am!)  

I'm about to try to crochet myself a bag for my Kindle. I'm going to be using an acrylic, so no felting for me. (allergic to wool) I'm probably going to line my Kindle bag with fabric.  I can knit, but I've crocheted a lot longer than I've been able to knit. (crocheted for over 30yrs now, only knitted the last 2 1/2yrs) so if I want my Kindle bag to be finished anytime soon, I need to crochet it.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Yep, I'm on Ravelry! Same user name.  I'm trying to learn to crochet, cause it's so much faster.


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

Crocheting is fun!  But, then so is knitting.  I think it's the yarn that usually makes things fun. Neat to see how a project grows, whether you're using two sticks or one hook. 

I use the same user name on Rav that I use here.  

I need to choose what color yarn I want to make my Kindle bag out of, and decide if I want to use some sort of pattern, or if I want to just start crocheting and see what I end up with.


----------



## ccs122300 (Dec 2, 2008)

That's really cute case!  I bet you could make them and sell them to kindle fanatics!


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

I've thought about selling them if I got the pattern perfected.  I already have an Etsy shop, so it wouldn't be too tough! Oh, and Erin I used Cascade 220. Too bad about your allergies! I think someone posted pictures of their crochet Kindle cover on the "Yarnies" group here on Kindle Boards... I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

Panjo said:


> I've thought about selling them if I got the pattern perfected.  I already have an Etsy shop, so it wouldn't be too tough! Oh, and Erin I used Cascade 220. Too bad about your allergies! I think someone posted pictures of their crochet Kindle cover on the "Yarnies" group here on Kindle Boards... I'll see if I can find it.


Panjo...you'll have to excuse my ignorance because I'm not a knitter, but my Mom is. We both have kindles and she would like to copy your idea. She wanted me to ask if you used a pattern? 
I love what you did!!


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

That cozy is truly gorgeous!  I've crocheted a few cozys myself but I've never felted one.  I've wanted to, but I'm usually too impatient to crochet bigger than I need and I'm not too fond of wool.  Yours is easily sellable!  I've thought about selling mine, but it takes so long to make one that it wouldn't be worth it.  Even using bulky weight yarn, it takes a couple of dedicated hours to crank one out.  How much is my time worth and how much would someone pay for this??  However, it's really fun and satisfying to create something beautiful that is also useful too.  Thanks for sharing so we can appreciate it too.  And let us know if you plan to crank them out!


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

yeah, I think you definitely have to calculate your time. I think crocheting one would be so much faster, plus with felting you really don't see the pattern of the knit/crochet after it's all done, KWIM? 

RB, I just kinda made it up.  Basically I cast on enough stitches to make it wide enough (I think it might have been 30) then knit for about 5 or 6 rows. Then I picked up stitches all around the edge (5 on the side, 30 more on the back, and 5 on the other side) then knit in the round until it got tall enough. Then I bound off 40 stitches, and continued to knit the flap (knit one row, purl one row... but really I think you could just knit all rows) playing with various decreases along the way. 

The nice thing about felting is that once you're done, you can cut it if it's not working. Like I totally cut the flap to make it smaller. 

Next one I make I'm going to keep track of the pattern. Sorry it's so vague!


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

I know nothing about knitting but think your Kindle Kozy is very pretty and should keep your Kindle nice and warm this winter!


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

That is stunning! Well done!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Panjo --  absolutely LOVE the Kindle cozy you designed andmade.  It is beautiful and functional.  The creativity on Kindle Board is amazing.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Panjo -

I like your Kindle cozy very much.  The colors are great--they compliment one another.

Will check back here to see your 2nd version.  

Can't wait,

Marci


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

Panjo said:


> yeah, I think you definitely have to calculate your time. I think crocheting one would be so much faster, plus with felting you really don't see the pattern of the knit/crochet after it's all done, KWIM?
> 
> RB, I just kinda made it up.  Basically I cast on enough stitches to make it wide enough (I think it might have been 30)
> then knit for about 5 or 6 rows. Then I picked up stitches all around the edge (5 on the side, 30 more on the back, and 5 on the other side) then knit in the round until it got tall enough. Then I bound off 40 stitches, and continued to knit the flap (knit one row, purl one row... but really I think you could just knit all rows) playing with various decreases along the way.
> ...


Thank you! That all went way over my head, but I'm sure my Mother will totally understand!


----------



## Jessrof (Dec 22, 2008)

WOW! I want one!!!!  I have dabbled with crochet before, but never been able to do something like that!  Is there anyway you could walk a beginner through making one?  I know it wont turn out nearly as beautiful as yours... but I too need something more functional than anything, as my kindle appears to be growing fur of the dog variety.  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Panjo - that is great!  The colors and the craftsmanship look wonderful.  I like it.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

That's lovely! Nice colors, nice design. Good job!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Panjo, I love what you made! If you start selling them , would you please come let us know!
I would buy one, or two!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! I have a few other projects in the works, but after I perfect the pattern I'll post it on my blog, and possibly take a couple orders. ;-)

Jessrof, I know nothing really about crochet, but I can tell you it was a really basic design. Here's what I did: Knit a small rectangle for the bottom (like 30 stitches, 5 rows I think), then picked up stitches all around the rectangle and knit "in the round" all around the rectangle. Then bind off all except the original number of stitches (30) and continue to knit the flap. I played around with different decreases. F

Another way you could make it is to make the pieces separately, then stitch them together with the same wool yarn and then felt. So you could crochet a big "house" shape (tall rectangle topped by a triangle) and fold the rectangle in half and stitch closed the two sides... voila! I personally like a little more shape, so instead of just the flat sides stitched together I would crochet two narrow side rectangles and stitch those in to make it more 3 dimensional. Did that make sense? I can picture it in my mind, but I can't explain it. I'll ask one of the crochet masters at work to help me explain better. 

The key is felting. Felting is great because it covers up seams, etc. You have to use 100% wool, and knit or crochet bigger than you want the piece to be, then put it in a pillowcase, tie a rubber band at the top, and wash it for a few minutes on HOT with just a tiny bit of soap. Check it every couple minutes to see what the size is like, then gently squeeze the water out, and block it (shape it to the size you like, straighten the edges and corners, and pin it so it dries in the correct shape) then voila! Try making a sample pot holder or hot plate to begin with.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Let us know if/when you're taking orders because I would love one of these and don't know how to crochet or knit.

It's gorgeous!


----------



## Jessrof (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks so much for the advice! Im gonna try my hand at it once my first round of tests are over for my classes.  But Im with everyone else, if you start selling them let me know!  I'm sure mine wont come out nearly as beautiful as yours.


----------

